# First Photos from Le Mans Series' 1000 Km of Spa Including New R15 plus Liveries



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Race weekend has begun for the 1000 Km of Spa. This weekend's enduro is a major precursor for Le Mans with full factory squads from Audi and from Peugeot slugging it out for the first time since the introduction of the 2010 R15 plus. Initial photos are coming through and we've added them to our gallery archives. Check them out after the jump. 

* 1000 Km of Spa Photo Gallery *


----------

